# cost



## katenreb (Oct 3, 2010)

Could any of you give me any idea of costs of iui? we have been having trouble finding a donor to do home AI as must people look at us and think we are mad!!!! we have four young children that I am birth mum ( from a previous F/M relationship) 
Most people look at us and think we are mad to want more children, but we both work in a nursery and spend all day every day round lots of young children, to come home to four is nothing. 
My OH would like to be a bio mum this time round and would be a child we have together, where as we co-parent with my children's Dad. This is something we have thought about a lot over last few years so its not something that we are rushing in to. in our heads we have names, cot pushchairs all picked out!
But we have spent the last year looking for donors with very little resones ( OK so we aren't the most out going of people and asking for sperm is hard lol ) we have started to think about clinic route, we are planning our CP for this year so would like to start after that, and want to know how much we are looking at and where to start. 
I believe CARE in Sheffield is our closet clinic.
thanks for your help.


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi Katenreb,

I'm in a similar position to you except our 2 children are my step-children and it's me who would be carrying this time.  I've been looking into IUI in this country and it seems as though it would be at least £1000 each time.  I found some fees on a website of a local private clinic which initially say £700 but then you have to pay for the sperm, various testing etc and it adds up quickly.

If you are able to travel, you should look into IUI abroad too, I've found Storkklinik and the Copenhagen Fertility Centre to be quite cheap - the latter is only £280 incl. the sperm!  It depends where you can fly out of and how you can work your job around it though. 

I know how you feel about getting a known donor, I would really like to try this but don't know many men and have no idea how to broach the subject anyway!  A colleague offered her husband's services but I'm quite hesitant to try that for various reasons.


----------



## Starz (Aug 24, 2008)

We found a huge variation in cost of treatment. When we had our first three cycles we paid £440 (per cycle)  including sperm and scans! I think this was because it was an NHS clinic which did a small amount of self funded treatment.

When we switched clinic it cost us around £700 including sperm. If you have drugs then it doubles the cost. As your OH is young then make sure you fight for natural cycles. Not only is it loads cheaper, but much safer option from the point of view of multiple pregnancies and risk of complications from fertility drugs. 

When we went back for our last lot of treatment this year, we were amazed at how much the price had gone up. I think we paid £800 for the IUI and we had already got our own sperm. That cost was literally for a 15 minute procedure! You also have to pay the HFEA £51 for every attempt you have too.

If you have natural cycles, then it could be an option to have treatment abroad. With natural cycles i just used ovulation predictor kits, then only went to the clinic once for the IUI.  Really uninvasive. As our clinic was over 2 hours away this was a god send.

We also got all our blood tests etc done through the GP, but some GPs are really funny about this. If your GP wont do it for free, they may do them privately for less than the fertility clinic.  

Hope this helps.


----------



## BecsW (Jun 14, 2009)

Our IUIs are £770 a time, no drugs. But you need to pay for initial consultation (about£150) and for the sperm-this varies-we used a known donor and all in all it cost £1000-goodness only knows where that goes to!?! In total, our 4 x IUIs, cons. fee and sperm fee cost £5000,
Best of luck
Becs x


----------



## katenreb (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks guys for the info guys that really helps. we are going to book our CP on Wednesday hopeful for November this year so it will be after that, at least know what we need to look at saving. its not as much as I thought!!! made my day that has!


----------



## Candy76 (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi Katenreb, Congratulations to the two of you on your forthcoming CP! 

I can't remember how much we paid for our IUIs. Our local clinic charges £600 (+tests, drugs, sperm and HFEA fee), which I think is not bad. Anyway, back in 2009 there wasn't such a choice of donors (or any at all for that matter) and we ended up 'bulk buying' sperm once we had found a donor we were happy with. So, this was a big on-off cost that hadn't been part of our plan.


----------



## victoriarose (Feb 18, 2012)

At the QMC Nottingham, costs in 2011/2012 are;

IUI (natural cycle or with clomid) £900 (consultation, scans, clear blues, sperm, HFEA fee)
IUI (Gonal F) £1500 (consultation, scans, clear blues, sperm, HFEA fee)

Hope that helps


----------

